# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Мусульманство и вегетарианство

## Андрей Татауров

Доктор Акиф Манаф Джабир (Айравата Дас) - Апология исламского вегетарианства


Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что в Исламе существуют определённые правила забоя животных. Мусульманская религия разрешает забой животных только как курбан, или жертвоприношение. Такое жертвоприношение должно быть совершено поблизости от мечети. Но Ислам не разрешает забой животных на бойнях. Существуют особые правила, которым должен следовать тот, кто жаждет мяса. 

В Святом Коране очень ясные указания даны о том, что является едой для человека: «И Мы(Аллах) сказали: О Адам! Живи ты и твоя жена в саду, и ешь фрукты какие ты хочешь» (2:35). «И возвести благую весть всем, кто уверовал в Аллаха и добрые дела творит. Их ждут сады реками омовенны и, всякий раз когда им будут подавать плоды оттуда они воскликнут» (2:25). 

«Аллах есть тот, кто небеса и землю сотворил, с небес на землю воду льёт и ею в пищу вам плоды выводит». Из этих трёх айятов Корана, очевидно, что когда Аллах сотворил Адама и Еву, он дал в качестве еды фрукты. И когда праведники идут в рай, они питаются фруктами. Когда Аллах сотворил землю он также сотворил плоды в качестве еды для людей. А также из жизни Святого Пророка Ислама, мы можем увидеть , что его ежедневной едой были хлеб, молоко и финики. Хазрат Мухаммад часто подчёркивал, что Ислам означает отношение к каждому живому существу как к самому себе. Одним из первых указаний Хазрата Мухаммада, сделанных после взятия Мекки, было: «Никто не должен плохо обращаться с другим. Нельзя убивать ни одного животного, и даже срубить дерево не разрешается в Мекке». 

Для тех, кто сильно привязан к мясоедению. Аллах позволил приносить в жертву таких животных как овцы, козы и верблюды. Эти менее важные животные могли быть принесены в жертву в чистом месте, чистыми людьми и чистым способом. Затем тело животного должно было быть разделено на семь частей, и шесть частей должны были быть розданы бедным людям, а остальное можно было съесть самому. Только тогда это можно было назвать халяль, или законным мясом; иначе, это харам, или незаконное мясо. Таким образом, менее важные животные могут быть принесены в жертву и съедены разрешённым способом. Результатом следования такой процедуре является, то, что сильное желание есть плоть уменьшится и человек тогда начнёт питаться только чистой пищей, такой как фрукты, зерновые и овощи, в действительности предназначены Богом для человеческих существ. Аллах разрешил освящение мяса, но не открытие боен, где тысячи невинных животных убиваются только для удовлетворения языка. Это очень греховно и приводит к деградации всего человеческого общества. 

Для общей массы людей, которым невозможно контролировать свои чувства (язык), использование в пищу мяса было позволено. Но это не рекомендуется. Правила и предписания существуют для того, чтобы медленно помочь отказаться от плохой привычки. Но для того, кто хочет достичь высшего совершенства жизни, любви к Богу, мясоедение запрещено. 

Например, мы можем найти следующий айат в Святом Коране (5:3): «Запрещено вам в пищу мертвечина, кровь, свинина и любое животное убитое не с именем Аллаха; и умершее от избиения; от удушья, жестоким ударом или упавшей с высоты головой вниз, забоданое смерти, то, которое было частично поедено диким животным; только если вы заколете по нужному обряду. Запрещено то, что на жертвенниках убито; запрещен делёж добычи по стрелам, всё это непочтительность». 

Из этого стиха мы можем понять, что не всякий вид мяса разрешён для еды. Только мясо явно убитое для еды с Такбиром, или торжественным обрядом заклания (забх) с именем Аллаха должным образом произнесённым в этот момент. Это значит, что заклание животных для еды должен делать сам человек. Это не предполагает открытие боен и убивание сотен и тысяч животных, организованным способом, ежедневно. Тот, кто хочет есть мясо, должен сделать это чистым способом. Что означает забой только для себя лично, потому что каждый должен нести ответственность за собственные действия. В Судный День, все умершие существа воскреснут и отомстят, тому, кто дразнил или убил их. Эта уступка была дана Аллахом тем, кто не может удержаться от мясоедения. Принимая в пищу халал, законное мясо они постепенно подавят в себе это пристрастие и отбросят мясоедение. Это поможет раскрыться тонким духовным чувствам, а именно любви к Аллаху. 

Вместе с тем в суре "Аль-Маида" упоминается, что в пределах Мекки, главного святого места, запрещён забой животных: «Охотится запрещено когда находишься в Святом Месте или во время паломничества» (5:1). 

Это значит, что охота запрещена, «когда ты хурумун», т.е. когда в Святом Месте, Мекке или в специальном облачении для паломников (ихрам). Также в этой суре объясняется: «О вы, кто веруете! Нельзя охотиться когда в Священном месте или во время паломничества. Если кто из вас намеренно сделал, возмещение в качестве приношения в Каабу, или домашнее животное равное тому, которое убито. Как отмеренное двумя правдивыми людьми среди вас; или путём искупления раздачей еды бедным; или пост, так чтобы он мог почувствовать наказание за свой поступок. Аллах прощает вас за прошлое, но не повторяйте, Аллах накажет, потому что Аллах для него Всевышний и Господь Возмездия» (5:95). 

Это означает. Что если кто-то убьёт животное неумышленно в пределах Мекки, он должен будет оставить здесь одно из своих домашних животных. В случае. Если у него нет домашнего животного, он должен раздать как милостыню еду равную по цене убитому животному. Иначе нарушитель должен постится столько дней сколько бедняков можно было бы накормить, если бы он раздал еду. Таким образом, убийство животных это грех и поэтому это запрещено в святом месте таком как Мекка. 

В суре "Ас-Саффат" (37:99-109) есть следующие слова: «Он (Ибрахим) сказал, «Я к богу моему иду! Он истинно мне правый путь укажет! О мой Господь! Дай мне праведного сына!» И Мы послали весть ему благую о добронравном сыне. И когда сын был достаточно взрослым, чтобы работать, отец сказал «О мой дорогой сын, я видел сон, что я должен принести тебя в жертву. Как смотришь ты на это?» Сын сказал: «О мой отец! Делай то, что велено тебе. Ты найдёшь во мне, если на то воля Аллаха, твёрдость.» Когда они оба предались воле Аллаха, и отец уже собрался сына принести в жертву, Мы позвали его: «О Ибрахим! Ты оправдал уже видение своё! Мы так вознаграждаем добротворцев. Это было испытание. И искупили сына Мы его великой жертвой. И Мы оставили над ним в народах, пришли потом Благословение Господне: «Да будет Ибрахиму мир!» 

Итак, Ибрахим родился в Уре, стране Халдеев, месте нижних отрогов Евфрата, менее чем в сотне миль от Персидского залива. Основной формой религии там было поклонение солнцу, луне и звёздам. Ибрахим восстал против этого ещё в раннем возрасте. Они также имели божества в своих храмах, которые возможно представляли собой небесные тела и крылатые создания. Он был ещё юным, когда он разбил ложные божества. После этого, его начали преследовать как бунтаря. Он был брошен в огонь. Но огонь стал прохладным по приказу Аллаха, и Ибрахим был спасён. Тогда он покинул свою родную страну, и укрылся в Сирийской пустыне, пришёл в плодородные страны Арамеи или Сирии. Это была Хиджра (переселение) Ибрахима. Он оставил свой народ и свою страну, потому что Истина была ему дороже, чем ложь его народа. Он сам верил в Аллаха, и под руководством Аллаха он положил начало великого народа. 

В плодородной стране Сирии и Палестины родился мальчик, первенец Ибрахима, Исмаил. Само имя происходит от корня "самиа", слышать, потому что Аллах услышал молитвы Ибрахима (37:100). Ибрахиму было 86 лет, когда от служанки родился Исмаил (Исход, 16:16). Характер ребёнка был «сдержанный». Это название используется также по отношению к Ибрахиму (9:114; 11:75). Это относится к терпению, с которым отец и сын сносили страдания в любом самопожертвовании для того, чтобы подчинится указаниям Аллаха. 

Однажды, когда Исмаил был уже взрослым, Ибрахим увидел сон о том, что он должен принести своего единственного сына в жертву. Это указание было передано ему во сне. Это была проверка преданности обоих, отца и сына. Ибрахим посоветовался со своим сыном. Сын с готовностью согласился и предложил проверить истинность его обещания, если его самопожертвование было действительно необходимо. В действительности, испытание и жертвоприношение было предъявлено обоим, Ибрахиму и Исмаилу. Ибрахим должен был принести в жертву своего единственного дорогого сына, а Исмаил должен был принести в жертву свою жизнь. Это жертвоприношение имело место где-то в долине Мина, в шести милях к северу от Мекки. Ибрахим был готов принести в жертву своего сына, но его рука не слушалась его. Тогда он завязал себе глаза, взял в руку нож и попытался убить Исмаила. Но в этот момент Аллах заменил Исмаила прекрасной овечкой или бараном. Там был баран вместо его сына. Сын был спасён, а баран принесён в жертву (некоторые учёные утверждают, что баран был тоже спасён). 

С тех пор этот день, День Ид, или День Жертвоприношения вошёл в практику. В этот день в долине Мина, в шести милях к северу от Мекки, происходит ежегодное жертвоприношение, как обряд Хаджа в десятый Зуль-Хиджджа в память об этом Жертвоприношении Ибрахима и Исмаила. Этот фестиваль празднуется также всеми мусульманами по всему миру. Сотни и тысячи животных ежегодно забиваются в этот день. Но позвольте нам осторожно заметить, что было целью наставления Аллаха в этом случае. Просил ли Аллах у Ибрахима самую дорогую ему вещь или барана? Если бы Аллаху нужен был баран, он попросил бы именно его. Но только проверяя преданность Ибрахима и Исмаила, Он пожелал это жертвоприношение, чтобы проверить их, и чтобы спасти сына Ибрахима, он заменил Исмаила бараном. Теперь подумайте, для того, чтобы доставить удовольствие Аллаху вместо посвящения самой дорогого, справедливо ли забивать невинное животное? 

Это событие символично. Как говорится в Коране (22:37): «Ни кровь, ни мясо их к Аллаху не восходит; лишь ваше благочестие возносится к нему». 

Значит Аллаху не нужны кровь и мясо животных, тем более человеческих существ. Никто не должен утверждать, что кровь или мясо принимаются Богом. Это является языческой прихотью, то, что Аллаху доставляет удовольствие кровавое жертвоприношение. Но Аллах принимает наши сердца, если мы их предлагаем Ему. Аллах не приходит в восторг от плоти и крови. Но Он желает полного предания Ему, символом чего, мы должны отказаться от чего-то очень дорогого нам, если долг требует такого жертвоприношения. Это было несомненно великое событие. Когда два человека, отец и сын, показали пример самопожертвования в служении Аллаху, что является необходимым для достижения высшей цели жизни. Этот пример объясняет, что жертва, которая необходима Богу от человека это Подчинение Его воле и цели – т.е. Аль-Ислам. 

На самом деле, курбан, процесс забивания животных, предписанный для мусульман, имеет эзотерический и экзотерический смысл. Хотя курбан внешне касается только диетических законов мусульман, внутренне курбан требует, чтобы мы принесли в жертву наши жизни во имя преданности и служения Богу, и чтобы мы пожертвовали нашими ужасными качествами вместо жизни животного. «Курбан это не забой цыплят, коров и козлов», объясняет Бава Мухаййаддин. «Есть четыреста триллионов, десять тысяч животных здесь в сердце, которые должны быть уничтожены. Они должны быть уничтожены в кальб (внутреннем сердце). После того как эти вещи будут уничтожены, то, что принимается в пищу может быть разделено на халяль (разрешённое) и харам (запрещённое)». В заключение великий устаз (наставник) заключил, «всё, что мы видим в этом мире – харам, то, что мы видим в Аллахе только это и есть халяль. Пожалуйста ешьте это». 

В традиционном курбане, молитвы, известные как Калимат читаются для того, чтобы удалить низшие животные качества. Произнесение могучего Третьего Калимата не только очищает забиваемого животного для потребления, но также и всех, кто связан с жертвоприношением, так, что они не захотят больше забивать животных. Это главное действие, конечно, если молитва произносится с чистой преданностью. 

В Исламе процесс принесения животного в жертву описан детально. Фактически, вся процедура направлена на уменьшение убийства животных. Так, Бава Мухайаддин объясняет: «Во время чтения Калимата вы должны совершить разрез тремя штриховыми ударами ножа, по одному на каждое произнесение. Нож должен троекратно обогнуть и не должен соприкоснуться с костью. Он должен быть совершенно острым и длина его предписанной, согласно виду животного – своя для птицы, своя для козы, своя для коровы... Также животное не должно изрыгать никакой пищи и не производить никакого шума; иначе оно становится харам». 

Человек, который держит животное и который режет должны постоянно соблюдать ежедневное пятикратное принесение молитв. Поэтому имам и муэдзин должны совершать курбан, потому что очень часто только один из них регулярно молится пять раз в день. Это также означает, что курбан должен производиться рядом с мечетью, где можно найти две эти личности. Перед началом жертвоприношения, в первую очередь, они должны принять омовение. Затем они трижды читают калимах и поят жертвенное животное водой. Шея животного должна быть обращена в сторону Кибла (Мекка), таким образом, чтобы глаза жертвенного животного смотрели в глаза человека, который совершает жертвоприношение. Последний должен глядя в глаза животного, произнести калимат и перерезать ему горло. Он должен продолжать смотреть в глаза животному пока душа не покинет тело, всё время повторяя зикр. После того, как душа ушла он должен ещё раз произнести калимат и помыть нож. Только после этого он может приступить к следующему животному. Он должен смотреть в глаза животному, видеть его слёзы пока оно умирает – можно надеяться, что сердце человека изменится». 

Однажды Аллах сказал Святому Пророку Мухаммаду: «Этот курбан в значительной степени уменьшит убийства. Сейчас они убивают ежедневно от 1000 до 2000, теперь же они будут способны убивать только десять – пятнадцать животных. Если они начнут после утренних молитв, они будут готовы начать в десять часов и они смогут забивать только до одиннадцати, когда им надо будет готовиться к следующей молитве. К тому же на каждое животное будет уходить 15-20 минут, потому что они должны ждать пока душа не уйдёт». Так Аллах наставлял Святого Пророка. 

Тогда люди стали жаловаться, «Как мы сможем исполнить это? Мы сможем лишь так мало! Наши наслаждения и праздники ограничатся». 

Но Аллах сказал: «Нет необходимости каждому из вас приносить в жертву животное; нет необходимости каждой семье приносить в жертву животное. Вместо сорока птиц убейте одного козла, вместо сорока козлов убейте десять коров, вместо сорока коров убейте десять верблюдов. Принесите в жертву десять верблюдов и разделите мясо среди семей». Итак вместо четырёх сотен только сорок животных можно было убить. Благодаря этому значительно снизилось количество убийств. Так Аллах передал указание Святому Пророку уменьшить случаи лишения жизни. 

Заключение таково, что, если с позиции мудрости понять курбан, станет ясно, что смысл его в том, чтобы снизить убийство бедных животных. Но если смотреть поверхностно, то смысл его в том, чтобы удовлетворить желание есть мясо. 

Эзотерическая необходимость, стоящая за исламскими законами о правильном питании, состоит в том, что мусульмане стремятся к состраданию и милости, в первую очередь снижая количество животных, разрешаемое приносить в жертву (следуя всем правилам), и затем надеясь навсегда прекратить подобную деятельность. 

Это упоминается в суре "Скот": «Нет ни одного живого существа, что на земле живёт или на крыльях в небе, которые, подобно вам, не составляли бы общины» (6:38) 

Итак, «животные живущие на земле» включают в себя живущих в воде – рыб, рептилий, ракообразных, насекомых, также как и четвероногих тварей. Живущих в небе (крылатых) отметили отдельно. «Таир», обычно переводящаяся как «птица», означает любое летающее существо, включая таких млекопитающих, как летучие мыши. Под влиянием гордыни мы можем исключить из нашей сферы животных, но все они живут социальной и индивидуальной жизнью, как мы сами, а все жизни принадлежат Плану и Воле Аллаха. Мы не имеем права уничтожать или убивать этих существ, даже насекомых, что уж говорить о птицах и зверях. Мы не можем сотворить, как же мы можем уничтожать? Святой Коран говорит, что они такое же общество как вы. Они также граждане этой планеты и различных стран. Они также под защитой Бога и Правительства. Это долг правительства защищать своих подопечных, включая невинных беспомощных и наказывать тех, кто мучает и убивает их. 

В Святом Коране ясно указывается какую пищу Аллах создал для человеческих существ: «Он ею вам выращивает злаки, оливы, пальмы, виноградную лозу и множество других плодов вам в пищу. Поистине здесь кроется знамение для тех, кто размышлениям предаётся» (16:11). «Знамением для них – умершая земля, её Мы оживим, взрастим зерно на ней, и им они питаться будут. Сады Мы возведём из виноградных лоз и пальм и родники в них изольём обильно, чтобы плодами их вы все могли питаться. Но это всё не вашими руками создано, ужель за это вы не будете Нам благодарны?» (36:33-35). 

«Аллах ниспосылает с неба воду и ею возвращает жизнь земле после того, как смерть ей наступила. В этом, поистине, знамение для тех, которые прислушиваться готовы. Поистине для вас даже в скоте таится назидание Господне: Мы из того даём вам пить, что образуется в их теле между грязью и кровью, - молоко, которое и чисто, и приятно для тех, кто пьёт его. Из пальмовых плодов виноградных лоз вы пищу добрую находите себе и опьяняющий напиток, - здесь истинно знамение для тех, кто разумеет. И твой Господь вменил пчеле «Устраивай себе жилище в горах, в деревьях и в людских постройках, питайся всякими плодами, летай смиренно по путям, проложенным твоим Владыкой», из внутренностей их питьё выходит, что различается по цвету, в котором врачевание для людей, и здесь, поистине, знамение для тех, кто размышлениям предаётся» (16:65-69). 

Из этих айятов очевидно, что Аллах создал молоко, мёд, зерно, оливы, финики, виноград и все другие виды фруктов в качестве еды для людей. Поистине это что-то значит для людей, имеющих понимание. Мы должны быть признательны Аллаху за Его милость, а не неблагодарно проливать кровь невинных беспомощных животных просто угождая неконтролируемому языку. 

Святой Коран (5:1) предлагает уступки как промежуточные этапы на пути к чистому и духовному питанию: «О вы, кто верует! Ешьте добрые вещи с тем, что вы доставили себе и благодарите Бога, если вы поклоняетесь Ему. Только то, что умерло само, кровь, свиную плоть и то, над чем какое-либо другое имя кроме Бога было произнесено, Бог запретил вам.» 

Здесь Коран ясно указывает, что свинина является нечистой и, что кровь животного не пригодна для потребления людьми. Мусульмане из-за этого сталкиваются с противоречием: кровь запрещена, но невозможно полностью отделить кровь от плоти животного, и таким образом если съедается мясо, кровь будет также съедена. В этих словах Корана, безусловно, «знамение для тех, кто мыслит». 

В конце концов, Святой Коран поощряет мусульман есть здоровую пищу. Описывая законную и незаконную пищу, Святой Коран (7:157) подчёркивает, что «Он (Святой Пророк) разрешает им благую снедь и запрещает всякую мерзость». 

Однажды Святой Пророк Мухаммад приказал Хазрату Али: «Не превращай свой желудок в кладбище невинных птиц и зверей». С этого дня Хазрат Али верно следовал этому указанию. 

В другой раз Святой Пророк Мухаммед сказал: «Кто бы ни был добр к созданиям меньшим, он добр к самому себе». 

Это объясняется в хадисе. Однажды Пророк проходил мимо каких-то людей, которые стреляли стрелами в барана, и разгневанный этим, сказал: «Перестаньте калечить животное». В следующий раз, Пророк, увидев как сбруя натёрла морду его лошади и, размышляя об этом, сказал: «Ночью я получил выговор от Бога за мою лошадь». Один человек однажды украл несколько яиц из птичьего гнезда и, Святой Пророк Мухаммад вернул их обратно в гнездо. «Побойся Бога в этих бессловесных тварях, садись на них, когда они пригодны для езды и слазь, когда они утомлены». «Поистине, существует ли награда за то, что мы хорошо обращаемся с четвероногими и даём им воду для питья?» - спросили последователи. И Пророк ответил: «Есть награда для пользы каждого животного имеющего влажную печень». 

Святой Пророк Мухаммад всегда настаивал на важности проявления милости к меньшим существам. Мы должны обращаться с ними как с нашими младшими братьями. Если младший брат менее разумен, это не значит, что мы имеем право убивать его, более того, мы должны защищать его. Отец не будет рад если его старший, более разумный, сын убьёт младшего сына потому что он менее разумен и более слаб. Также Аллах никогда не радуется, видя как люди причиняют боль и страдания Его младшим созданиям. 

Согласно хадису, Святой Пророк Мухаммад говорил: «С того, кто убивает без необходимости, даже воробья, Аллах спросит в День Суда». «К тому, кому жалко лишить головы даже воробья и кто чувствует сострадание к воробью, Аллах также проявит милость в День Суда», «Убивать любое живое существо, кроме тех, которые приносят боль, запрещено», «Если бы животные знали о своей не минуемой смерти, как это знают люди, они не ели бы плоть». 

В описаниях жизни Святого Пророка Мухаммда включены высказывания, которые ясно отражают его любовь к животным. Например, один из главных биографов Святого Пророка Мухаммада пишет: «Его человечность распространялась на более низкие создания. Он запретил использовать в качестве мишени для стрельбы привязанных птиц и увещевал тех, кто плохо обращался со своими верблюдами. Когда некоторые из его последователей подожгли муравейник, он заставил потушить его. Акты жестокости были сметены им». 

Другие биографы, такие как д-р М. Хафиз Сайид говорят, что Святой Пророк Мухаммад указывал тем, кто ест мясо полоскать рот перед тем как идти молиться. Хотя, разумеется мусульманским обычаем было очищать рот перед молитвой, многие биографы говорят, что именно мясо упоминается в этой связи, а не какая-либо другая еда. 

Святой Пророк Мухаммад всегда демонстрировал величайшее сострадание – «вселенское сострадание» - и он увещевал своих последователей делать тоже самое. Трогательный пример из его жизни показывает как далеко простиралась его решительность. Проснувшись после короткого послеобеденного сна, он наткнулся на маленького слепого котёнка на краю своего плаща. Святой Пророк отрезал кусок от своей одежды, чтобы не потревожить спящего котёнка. Разве мог этот человек защищать бесполезное убийство невинных животных? «Проявляйте сочувствие к другим», - наставлял Святой Пророк Мухаммад, - «Особенно к тем, кто слабее вас». 

В одном известном хадисе (сообщении), Святой Пророк Мухаммад изображён как упрекающий своих последователей не выказывающих всеобщего сострадания. «Но мы же выказываем сострадание», - настаивали они, - «К нашим жёнам, детям и родственникам». Святой Пророк Мухаммад ответил: «Я не это имею в виду. Я говорю о всеобщем милосердии.» 

Ранние биографы Святого Пророка Мухаммада отмечают, что он предпочитал вегетарианскую пищу, он любил молоко разбавленное водой, йогурт с маслом и орехами, и огурцы с финиками. Его любимыми фруктами, кушая которые один раз, он проживал недели, были гранаты, виноград и фиги, а также ему нравился утренний напиток из сочных размятых фиников. Он особенно любил мёд, и часто ел его смешанным с уксусом, упоминается, что он говорил, что в доме, где есть мёд и уксус, обязательно будут благословения Господа. Ему также нравилось блюдо, называемое хииз, приготовляемое из масла, фиников и йогурта. Согласно расширенным биографическим отчётам, Святому Пророку Мухаммаду приписываются слова: «Туда, где в изобилии овощи, спустятся повелители ангелов». 

Обстоятельства смерти Святого Пророка Мухаммада подчёркивают вред мясоедения. История гласит, что женщина-немусульманка пригласила Святого Пророка и его товарищей покушать и угостила их отравленным мясом. Святой Пророк Мухаммад, благодаря духовному видению, знал, что мясо было отравленным, и выплюнул кусок мяса, который он жевал, но один из его товарищей умер на месте. Хотя это не было привычным принимать еду приготовленную немусульманами, на этот раз он таинственно умер. Отравившись мясом он заболел и лежал в постели около двух лет, и в конце концов, в 632 г. н. э., он скончался. Согласно некоторым учёным, Святой Пророк Мухаммад съел отравленное мясо только, чтобы показать упрямым людям вред мясоедения. (а и Будда тож – моё прим.)

Те из мусульман, кто отправляется в хадж (паломничество), одевают простую одежду из двух кусков непростроченой ткани, называемую ихрам. Облачение в паломнические одежды (ихрам) символизирует их отречение от мирского тщеславия. Как только он облачается в одежды паломника ему запрещается любое убийство: включая комаров, жуков, кузнечиков, или любое другое живое существо. Если паломник видит насекомое на земле, он должен дать знак своим спутникам, чтобы они не наступили на него. До конца паломничества он не может носить другую одежду или украшения, смазывать волосы ароматными маслами, охотится и совершать другие запрещённые действия. Даже если в ихраме обнаружена хоть одна вошь, её нельзя сбрасывать на землю, её нужно оставить на месте. Выбрасывать незначительное существо такое как вошь запрещено в Исламе, только подумайте насколько неблагоприятно убийство животных. 

В "Аине-Акбари" говорится, что по многим поводам, например, с пятницы на субботу и в дни затмений, Акбар воздерживался от мяса. 

Исламские святые уделяют большое внимание ведению добропорядочной жизни, жизни в отречении и сострадании, потребляя простую пищу и воздерживаясь от мяса. Сами они избегали какого-либо мясоедения. Шейх Исмаил, Хваджа Муинуддин Чишти, Хазрат Низаммуддин Авлия, Абу Али Каландас, Шах Инайят, Мир Дад, Шах Абдул-Карим и другие, были святыми мусульманами, путь которых заключался в благочестивой жизни, направленной на воздержании, любови ко всем и вегетарианском питании. Они говорили: «Если хочешь жить на небесах много лет, надо вести себя в духе сострадания и симпатии ко всему Божественному творению». 

Известный мусульманский святой Мир Дад говорил, что тот, кто поедает плоть любого живого существа должен будет отплатить за это своей собственной плотью. У того, кто сломает кость какого-либо живого существа, тоже сломается кость. Каждая пролитая капля крови, будет считаться как его собственная. Это вечный закон. 

Великий мусульманский святой Сармад осуждал мясоедение, говоря, что свет жизни спит в металлах, растениях, просыпается в животных и полностью проявлено в человеческих существах. Кабир, обращаясь к мусульманам, ясно указывает, что даже пост (ураза) напрасен, если позволять своему языку заставлять убивать живых существ ради того, чтобы их попробовать. Аллах не будет доволен этим. 

Во время Шилоха также нельзя употреблять мясо, потому что говорится, что мясо это плохая еда, которая мешает молиться. Все знают, что мясоедение увеличивает страсть. Очень сложно молится и сосредотачивать ум на Аллахе в беспокойном состоянии. Поэтому великие святые во все времена советовали вегетарианское питание, которое является более подходящим для духовной практики. Если кто-то хочет привести ум в состояние покоя и сосредоточенности на Аллахе, должен снизить, а лучше прекратить мясоедение. Этот практический совет может принести необычайную пользу каждому. 

Обобщая все вышеприведённые высказывания, мы можем просто и естественно прийти к выводу, что мясоедение является очень большим препятствием на пути самореализации. Тот, кто искренне стремится к духовному прогрессу, должен воздерживаться от мясоедения. На пути уменьшения материальных привязанностей и усиления духовной привязанности к Аллаху, воздержание от мясоедения является обязательным. 

В Коране есть много стихов, в которых допускается убийство коров и быков. Но очень ясные указания даются насчёт того, что является пищей для человека: «И Мы (Аллах) сказал: «О Адам! С супругою своей живи в саду Эдема и, где б вы там не находились, вкушайте изобильные плоды себе в усладу» (2:35). «И возвестили благую Весть всем, кто уверовал в Аллаха и добрые дела творит: их ждут Сады, реками омовенны. И всякий раз им будут подавать плоды оттуда» (2:25). «Аллах есть Тот, Кто небеса и землю сотворил, с небес на землю воду льёт и ею в пищу вам плоды выводит» (14:32). 

«Кто постелил ковром вам землю, покровом небеса возвёл и из небес излил (обильно) воду, чтобы взрастить плоды для вашей пищи» (2:22). 

Из этих четырёх айатов Корана очевидно, что когда Аллах сотворил Адама и Еву, Он дал им в качестве еды фрукты. После того, как Аллах сотворил землю, Он «произвёл фрукты как еду для» человечества. Также из самой жизни Хазрата Мухаммада, мы можем видеть, что его ежедневной едой были хлеб, молоко и финики. Несколько раз в своей жизни он приносил в жертву овцу или верблюда, но никогда корову или быка. 

Вот только одна история из Святого Корана (2:67-71), описывающая жертвоприношение коровы: «И (вспомните), как Муса народу своему сказал: «Аллах, поистине, приказывает вам корову заколоть». Они ответили: «Ты делаешь посмешище из нас?» Но он сказал: «Да сохранит меня Аллах, не допустив в число лишившихся рассудка!» Они сказали: «Ты Бога своего от нас взмоли, чтоб разъяснил Он нам, какой ей быть (корове)». И он сказал: «Бог говорит, чтобы ни старая она была, ни молодая, а средних лет, - теперь же делайте, что вам повелевают». Они сказали: «Ты Бога своего от нас взмоли, чтоб разъяснил Он нам, какого ей быть цвета». И он сказал: «Она должна быть ярко-рыжей и без пятен и радовать всяк взор, который на неё падёт». Они сказали: «Ты Бога своего от нас взмоли, чтоб разъяснил Он нам, какой ей быть (корове). Поистине, для наших глаз они все выглядят похоже, и лишь с Господнею угодой наш выбор будет верным». И он сказал: «Он говорит, что той корове не должно укрощенной быть ни пахотой, ни орошением пашни, чтоб в полном здравии была и не несла отметин». Они ответили: «Теперь ты истину принёс». И вот тогда корову закололи (иудеи), но без особой доброй воли». 

Эта история принимается в Еврейской традиции, которая сама базируется на определённых указаниях Ветхого Завета. История с коровой в Еврейской традиции базируется на книге Чисел 19:1-10, где Моисей и Ааарон приказали израильтянам принести в жертву красную корову без пятен. Моисей объявил о жертвоприношении израильтянам, и они восприняли это как шутку. Когда Моисей торжественно продолжил просить совершить жертвоприношение, они пытались уклониться под различными поводами, задавая вопросы, на которые сами могли бы ответить, если бы они внимательно слушали указания Моисея. Их вопросы были критическими придирками, а не результатом желания получить информацию. Это было просто тонкое притворство, а не искреннее желание получить совет. И когда наконец они были загнаны в угол, они совершили жертвоприношение, но если бы они сделали это охотно, тогда бы жертвоприношение было бы более эффективно освободило их от греха. Тело коровы было сожжено и прах собран для очищения от греха. 

Мы можем увидеть и усвоить из этих повествований, что убийство коровы было очень опасным и не являлось частью учений. Настолько, что люди сильно колебались исполнять такое действие, даже когда указание пришло от высокого авторитета, Пророка Моисея. Это особое жертвоприношение было произведено точно согласно договорённости. Мы также должны понять, что корова была убита не просто с целью съесть её. Тело коровы было сожжено, прах был использован для высоких целей очищения людей от их грехов. Очень важно отметить, что в настоящее время, жертвоприношения коров запрещены, потому что нет квалифицированных исполнителей, способных провести такие жертвоприношения. 

Таким образом, читая Святой Коран, мы можем заключить, что убийство коров не разрешается в Святом Коране и единственное жертвоприношение коровы, которое было описано, было предназначено не для мясоедения, а для очищения от грехов. 

Иранский учёный Аль-Газали (1058-1111 г. н.э.) был одним из самых блестящих исламских философов. Он утверждал, что кроме куска хлеба, всё, что мы едим является просто удовлетворением наших нужд. В возрасте 28 лет он закончил исламский институт в Багдаде. Его главная книга "Ихйя Улюм ад-Дин" – "Возрождение религиозных наук" - оценивается высоко. В этой книге (часть 2, стр.23, строки 17-19), вредное влияние говядины и благо ги и коровьего молока утверждается следующим образом: «Коровье мясо это марз (болезнь), молоко это сафа (здоровье), а ги это дава (лекарство)». 

Разве не является более разумным охранять коров и использовать их молоко и ги для нашей пользы? Корова считается матерью человечества, потому что она даёт нам ценный продукт – молоко. Также как мать кормит ребёнка грудью, также корова кормит человечество своим молоком. Научно доказано, что регулярное питьё молока способствует развитию тонких мозговых структур. Благодаря этому, объём памяти увеличивается, что помогает памятованию о Аллахе. Поэтому корова и коровье молоко очень важны для развития человеческого общества и убийство коров это величайший грех. Тот, кто жаждет есть мясо может есть мене важных животных, таких как, овцы и козы, но коровы должны быть охраняемы. 

Имам мечети "Шах Джехан" в Лондоне Хафиз Б. А. аль-Масри говорит, что Коран особо описывает предупреждение жестокого обращения с животными. Мусульмане, которые составляют одну треть человечества, нуждаются в начале движения по предупреждению жестокого обращения с животными, основанного на главных принципах Ислама. Было время убедится, что было бы благом, если бы все наставления, проистекающие из Корана, предупреждающие жестокое обращение с животными, соблюдались везде в мире. Поэтому он хочет основать Общество Защиты Животных в Исламском мире. Благожелатель животных Хафиз аль-Масри хотел бы видеть как весь мир охватит вегетарианство. 

В своей книге "Забота о Животных в Исламе" Хафиз аль-Масри выразил сожаление по поводу чрезмерного убийства животных под прикрытием религии. Цитируя Святой Коран аль-Маджид и учение Святого Пророка Мухаммада, он описывает, что все жестокие действия по отношению к животным и даже содержание птиц в клетках является греховным. По его словам, даже рубка деревьев запрещена в Исламе. На стр. 18 Имам Сахиб повторяет высказывания Святого Пророка Мухаммада: «Нет никого, кто убив даже воробья или кого-нибудь более мелкого, не получит по заслугам, Бог спросит с него за это». «Тот, кто проявляет жалость даже к воробью и щадит их жизни, Аллах будет милостивым к нему в день Суда». 

Имам Масри сам вегетарианец и советует каждому принять вегетарианство.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Спасибо. Хороший текст.

----------

